
Greatest Web Apps – a curated blog about functioning on the cloud - huan9huan
http://www.greatestwebapps.com/
======
QuinnyPig
The first thing on the page is a php warning, but please tell me how to
operate in a browser based world.

~~~
curtisblaine
LOL -- "Why Do Software & Apps Suck?"

